# Strecken nähe Elze (Hildesheim / Hannover)



## HaukeSchmidt (1. August 2012)

Hi,

ich bin anfänger mit nem neuen Bike und will leichte Trails fahren. Ich wohne eigentlich in Berlin, komme aber ursprünglich aus 31008 Elze (nähe Hildesheim / Hannover)und besuche meine Eltern (ab jetzt mit Bike)

Kennt wer gute Strecken in der Nähe. Ich denke im Osterwald / Salzhemmendorf / Bei Alfeld müßte es einiges geben. Aber genau wo??

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Wasserträger (9. August 2012)

Moinsen,

Vielleicht wird Du hier fündig http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#10_52.1191554356042_9.73663330078125_mapQuest

Ansonsten hier mal was schreiben http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9753211#post9753211

Viel Erfolg und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainCrash (3. September 2012)

Ich fahre mit einem Kumpel immer in Alfeld am Heitkamp. Die Strecke besteht aus einer Jumpline und mehreren Racetracks. Eigentlich gehört das Gelände dem lokalen Sportverein, der jenes Projekt aufgrund illegaler Streckenanlegung unterstützt hat, und die Benutzung durch Nicht-Mitglieder ist untersagt, allerdings darf man dort Probefahrten absolvieren, sofern man dem Verein beitreten will(es lohnt sich).
Es lohnt sich, die Strecken sind in 

31061 Alfeld
Am Heitkamp

Die Straße rechts abbiegen, bis man am Wald auskommt. Dort beginnen die ersten Strecken.


----------



## Martin31008 (6. März 2018)

Hi Freunde, gibts die Strecke in Alfeld Hörsum am Heitkamp noch?


----------

